
Pictish symbols revealed as a language through application of Shannon entropy  - J3L2404
http://rspa.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/early/2010/03/26/rspa.2010.0041.full
======
dood
Mark Liberman at Language Log has doubts:
[<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=2227>]

------
arethuza
Another mystery from the same region is how they managed to melt thousands of
tons of rocks to make forts with vitrified walls:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitrified_fort>

The Tap o' Noth in particular is rather impressive.

~~~
BerislavLopac
They didn't -- it was melted by the dragons that attacked those forts. ;)

------
DennisP
A long time ago I read that someone applied a statistical test for language to
human DNA. They found that DNA which codes for proteins failed the test, but
"junk" DNA passed.

I'm sure there's a mundane explanation, but it was fun speculating about what
it might say.

